# Yes or No on a 9mm



## 1stTimeGaHunter (Mar 4, 2011)

So my friend has never really hunted before but wants to go out hog hunting with me to help me take care of the problem. He isn't to great of a shot with a scoped rifle but is a crack of a shot with his 9mm Glock. He asked if he could use his pistol to hunt hog with and i said i dont know but id let him know. Is a 9mm powerful enough to kill a hog with its thick skin? If so how far of shot should he be comfortable taking knowing it would be an ethical and clean kill?


----------



## jkoch (Mar 4, 2011)

Leave him and his Glock at home!


----------



## deadend (Mar 4, 2011)

Would you feel good shooting a deer with one?  If not then you ? may be answered.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 4, 2011)

My comfortable range with a 9 mm is about 20 feet. I don't want to get that close to a hog, and you could not shoot it through the shoulder at all even at that range. Make it sporting and give him a spear.


----------



## sniper13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Truckloads of hog,deer,etc. have ben killed
with a .22 lr. be sure your friend realizes that shooting meat is harder than hitting paper. Paper doesn't get 400lbs of mad at you like a shot but a'int dead hog.I've taken hogs, but I used handrolled .44mag in a Model 29 . 
 He might could kill a hog at 20-30ft., but if he  wounds one REMEMBER THIS: you don't have to out run the hog; you just have to out run your friend!


----------



## 1stTimeGaHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Well then the "no's" have it. it will either have to be my 30-30 or nothing for him. Thanks for the input yall and i didn't think that it would but like i said ive never hunted with anything but rifles and my bow so i wasnt sure. Thanks for the clarification everyone.


----------



## gt3944 (Mar 5, 2011)

sorry bud, but in my opinion that is a no go.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 5, 2011)

I say no as well. Them hogs are some tough critters.


----------



## 1stTimeGaHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

yea thatas kinda what i thought too but since i have never really hunted with a handgun before i wasnt sure quite the penetrating power it would have or any of the specifics i needed to make an educated call... thats why i come to all of yall who do know. so again thanks for all the input everyone and look forward to posting up some good shots of the pigs here to come before i go out to sea for a while. Thanks again yall!


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 5, 2011)

1stTimeGaHunter said:


> Well then the "no's" have it. it will either have to be my 30-30 or nothing for him. Thanks for the input yall and i didn't think that it would but like i said ive never hunted with anything but rifles and my bow so i wasnt sure. Thanks for the clarification everyone.



I bet he did not get good with his pistol without pratice.  Maybe that is all he needs with the rifle.  Give him some pointers and some range time then see if he does better.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll bet that that .22 LR will penetrate further through a skull than a 9MM.


----------



## biker13 (Mar 10, 2011)

NO to the 9mm


----------



## whitworth (Mar 11, 2011)

*Does your buddy*

fall out of tree stands, too ?


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 11, 2011)

deadend said:


> Would you feel good shooting a deer with one?  If not then you ? may be answered.


i killed a deer with my 9mm glock 26 this past season, at about 20 yards. so yeah........


----------



## treeman101 (Mar 20, 2011)

I shoot hogs weekly with a 9mm and a 40 have had no problems so far.  Do whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## deadend (Mar 20, 2011)

georgiabow said:


> i killed a deer with my 9mm glock 26 this past season, at about 20 yards. so yeah........



Are you looking for an award?


----------



## majg1234 (Mar 20, 2011)

2 years ago shot a 300lb+ russian sow with a 460 smith from about 10yrds she was hit through the lungs and upper heart when we dressed her,when the round hit she squeeled real loud and turned toward me,dropped her head to charge... the next round got her spine and it was all over.....go ahead and use a 9mm but be prepared to run!!!!!!!


----------



## DMGun (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't understand how someone can shoot a 9mm pistol more accurately than a scoped rifle.  odd concept.  Have fun and good luck


----------



## realbowhunter (Sep 19, 2011)

killed one before with a .40 but knife and dogs work much better and lots more fun


----------



## Dub (Sep 20, 2011)

DMGun said:


> I don't understand how someone can shoot a 9mm pistol more accurately than a scoped rifle.  odd concept.  Have fun and good luck



I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 20, 2011)

I would never say it couldn't be done.

If that was all I had to hunt with (and I was really hungry), I'd fill a 33 round mag with some +P JHPs and make sure I was wearing a pair of Nikes.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm with everyone else here. If it's all I had for a backup gun I would take it. I don't know anyone good enough to hunt with a glock in 9mm that isn't at least decent with a rifle. It's all about concentrating on your target and trigger control. If he can shoot a hog at 20 yards with any glock he should be able to shoot one with a 30/30 at 75 off hand with no problem.


----------



## rabbithound (Sep 20, 2011)

why allow your friend to deny himself a valid reason for buying another gun? ....

oh wait, this is GON  not GA Packing ... my bad


----------



## CAL (Sep 20, 2011)

Hogs I catch in a trap I kill with a Browning 22 long rifle with a 5 inch barrel.Haven't shot one yet that didn't fall in its tracks but they ain't chasing me either.In an open situation I don't think I would feel safe with that little 22 Browning or the 9mm either.I think I would feel better with a 357 being the least cal. Big hogs are rather hard to stop in their tracks.Just my findings anyway.


----------



## wayne worthy (Oct 6, 2011)

*yes or no to 9mm*

In the first place with a 9mm you are out gunned from the git-go. I dont know about over there but we got some big hogs in east texas. I personally would not want to have to depend on a 9mm to stop a charging boar.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Oct 13, 2011)

DMGun said:


> I don't understand how someone can shoot a 9mm pistol more accurately than a scoped rifle.  odd concept.  Have fun and good luck



It's all a matter of what you train with. One thing I have found over the years is that VERY few serious shooters are hunters, and very few hunters are serious shooters. Most hunters never even bother to go shooting more than a few times a year, if that. And then most of the time it's just enough to check if the sights/scope are still in proper alignment.

For long-range shooting, I still prefer a good scoped rifle, but for anything at 100 yards or less I am just as accurate and MUCH faster with a handgun. But that is just because I train with one a minimum of 3 days a week for several hours at each session.. For most people, a handgun is a POOR choice for a hunting tool, regardless of caliber because they won't put in the time to become REALLY good with one.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 14, 2011)

If your 30-30 is open sights and thats the problem... well first he should be able to hit anything with that 30-30 that he can with his 9mm. But secondly, put a cheap scope on it and let him go. 

.30-30 seems to stop hogs better than any other caliber I've shot..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2011)

Sure you can bring a hog down with a 9mm.. Pick you some  NyTrilium ammo up and you'll be fine! 

www.extremeshockusa.com

This boar was taken with a single 9mm round..


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 14, 2011)

Federal Premium Hydrashok 147 gr.


----------



## Battlewagon (Oct 16, 2011)

I keep a Browning Hi-Power in 9mm on my belt anytime I am in the woods. I am also a perty good shot with it. Lopped the head dang near off a Timber rattler at 10yrds while bush hoggin last season (he tasted good). Would I hunt with it??? NO, it is there for backup in a danger close situation. Uncaged wild hog, .357 or 30-30 minimum. If that goes south then by all means use the 9mm as a last resort on a po'ed hog that intends to do you harm.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 1, 2011)

We tracked a deer my dad shot a few years ago and had a Glock 9mm for a final kill shot if needed.  That darn thing took 9rds in the boiler maker before it laid down, then I still had to finish it with a knife.


----------



## RNC (Dec 1, 2011)

If he diggs Glocks ,tell him to get a G20 in 10mm !

That will geterdone ;]


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 1, 2011)

Strike up another NO.

John I.


----------



## jshanehorton (Dec 1, 2011)

*Personal firsthand experience*

Two years ago, Placed a kill shot on a 200 lbs hog with a ruger sbh .44. can't remember the grain but it was a hollow point.  The hog fell where he stood and was dieing, the guy next to me says ahh hes still kicking and pulls out a glock 9 mm and puts two rounds in him.  When we quartered up the hog later the .44 had passed through both shoulders the lungs and heart and was lodged under the skin on the backside while the 9 mm had only penetrated about 2 inches of muscle.  Funny you asked that question


----------



## doofus (Dec 18, 2011)

just remember...friends don't let friends shoot 9mms...


----------



## rvick (Dec 19, 2011)

teethdoc said:


> We tracked a deer my dad shot a few years ago and had a Glock 9mm for a final kill shot if needed.  That darn thing took 9rds in the boiler maker before it laid down, then I still had to finish it with a knife.


 that is exactly why i switched to a 357 SIG. have seen too many hunters & deputies empty their 38s to 9mms on wounded deer and not have good results. cant take head shots usually because of mounts.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 19, 2011)

treeman101 said:


> I shoot hogs weekly with a 9mm and a 40 have had no problems so far.  Do whatever you(HE) feels comfortable with.



This^^^^^^^but I fixed it for ya

Let him take the 30 30, but having the 9mm on his side would be a no doubter..........if you all get close enough to them(sounds like you will), let him lay down the 30 30 and shoot one(or 3 or 4) with the 9!


----------



## dtala (Dec 23, 2011)

NO, nada, neyt....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2011)

Would I rather have a 9mm than nothing if a hog was trying to eat my leg? Yes.

Would I go out hunting with one? No.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Dec 24, 2011)

Recipe for disaster.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 27, 2011)

These are NOT Elephants...........maybe Miniature Rhinos, but not elephants

Surely he would have one of the best options with the 30/30...........but I would Shoot one with a 9mm all day long. Cant wait to shoot one with my .25


----------



## WELLS8230 (Dec 27, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## EGlock86 (Dec 27, 2011)

No...


----------

